# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  آموزش - پروژه ساخت فرم ثبت نام اینترنتی

## Temp30

به نام خدا
سلام . خسته نباشید . 

من یک پروژه ای رو انتخاب کنم که اصلا بلد نیستم .  
ساخت فرم ثبت نام اینترنتی همانند سایت سازمان سنجش 

حالا من از امروز به مدت 9 ماه وقت دارم که این کار رو شروع کنم . 

حاضرم پول بدهم - کلاس بروم - کتاب بخونم - شب بیداری بکشم اما این رو یاد  بگیرم . 

چه کار کنم ؟؟ راهنماییم کنید . 

ممنونم .

----------


## fa_karoon

دوست عزیز همیشه ابتدا صورت مسئله رو برای خودت دقیقا مشخص کن 
اول اول قالب سایتت رو بساز بعد
 اینجا شما یه بانک می خوای که اطلاعات افرادی رو که ثبت نام می کنند توش قرار بدی باید بشینی ببینی چه اطلاعاتی می خوای بگیری فیلدهات رو معلوم کنی
صفحه ثبت نام رو بسازی و TextBox ها و سایر اجزاش رو قرار بدی 
بعد هم یه دستور Insert برای درج اطلاعات در بانکت بنویسی که در رویداد کلیک دکمه ثبت نامت اجرا بشه(که اگه از Storeed Procedure استفاده کنی بهتره)  بعد هم ببینی آیا امکان ویرایش و حذف افراد ثبت نامی رو لازم داری یا نه؟
چک کنی ببینی سیستم لاگین می خوای که البته برای صفحات مدیریت سایتت باید داشته باشی
و ....
موفق باشی

----------


## Temp30

سلام . ممنونم از جوابت . 

والا قالب رو که خیلی ساده است و می سازم و هیچ مشکلی ندارم . 
ن می خواهم مثلا وقتی طرف رو رشته شنا کلیک می کنه یک معکس بکنه و بتونه مشخص بکنه که شنا دوبل ، قورباغه و.. است و اگر هم مثلا دوچرخه رو سوار کرد بعد از یک معکس کوتاه سرعت و .. رو انتخاب بکنه . ممنونم .

----------


## fa_karoon

شما برای اینکار دو راه داری:
1- یکی اینکه زمان اجرا تو رویداد DropDown_ Change مربوط به انتخاب رشته ورزشی چک کنی که کاربر کدوم گزینه رو انتخاب کرده و بر حسب گزینه انتخاب شده آیتم های اون رشته ورزشی تو یه DropDownList دیگه AddItem بشن
2- می تونید رشته های ورزشی تون رو تو یه جدول پایگاه ذخیره کنید و زیررشته های هر رشته رو هم تو یه جدول دیگه که کلید خارجی جدول دوم کلید اصلی جدول اول می شه و در جدول دوم هر رشته می تونه چند رکورد داشته باشه
بعد DropDownList مربوط به رشته های ورزشی رکوردهای جدول اول رو نمایش بدی و در رویداد Change اون برحسب اینکه کدوم رشته ورزشی انتخاب شده رکوردهای مربوط به اون رو از جدول دوم واکشی کنی و تو DropDownList دومت نشونش بدی
اگه از Ajax هم استفاده کنی که صفحه ات هر بار Refresh می شه سرعت کم نشه که عالیه

----------


## Temp30

ممنونم از راهنماییت . اما خوب من الان نمی دونم اصلا چی ب چی هست . من حاضرم قدم به قدم با شما شروع به کار کنم . 
الان من هرچی در مورد ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی و فرم گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم . حقیقتی که هستش این است که کتاب های الکترونیک خوب و استندارد و کاملی وجود ندارد . 

من چه کنم ؟؟؟ 
به من می گید که از اول باید چه کنم ؟؟

----------


## fa_karoon

چه طور شما مي گيد درباره ارتباط با بانك چيز خوبي پيدا نكرديد تو اينترنت مي شه مطالب خوبي درباره ارتباط با بانك پيدا كرد اگه شما كه اهوازي يه سر بري موسسه جهاد دانشگاهي پرديس بري سايت دانشگاه و به كتابخانه الكترونيك سايت وصل بشي تو پوشه استاد فرازمند چيزهاي خوبي مي توني پيدا كني از بچه هاي اونجا هم مي توني كمك بگيري

----------


## Temp30

والا من تو این Ebook هایی که گرفتم آموزش php و .... اصلا از پایه شروع نکرده است و یهو رفته شروع کرده یک برنامه نوشته و ..... 

در مورد ارتباط با بانک هم من تو این کتاب هایی که دارم گشتم چیزی پیدا نکزدم و تو نت هم همینطور . 
من اهواز بودم همشهری الان تهران هستم . 

ممنون می شوم لینک دانلودی چیزی بدید که من بخونم و شروع به کار بکنم . ممنونم .

----------


## Temp30

سلامی دوباره . 

من یک صفحه html برای فرم ثبت نام رو ساختم . یک بانک اطلاعاتی هم با access درست کردم . 

حالا چه کنم ؟؟؟

<html dir="rtl">

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="fa">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1256">
<title>نام و نام خانوادگی</title>
</head>

<body>

<form method="POST" action="--WEBBOT-SELF--">
    <!--webbot bot="SaveResults" U-File="C:\Users\Jamshid.Bastani\Desktop\_private\fo  rm_results.csv" S-Format="TEXT/CSV" S-Label-Fields="TRUE" -->
    <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="1550">
        <!-- MSTableType="layout" -->
        <tr>
            <td height="6">نام و نام خانوادگی :
            <input type="text" name="T1" size="20"></td>
            <td height="6">نام پدر : <input type="text" name="T2" size="20"></td>
            <td height="6">شماره شناسنامه :<input type="text" name="T3" size="20"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
            <td height="3">کارت ملی : <input type="text" name="T6" size="20"></td>
            <td height="3">محل صدور : <input type="text" name="T5" size="20"></td>
            <td height="3">تاریخ تولد : <input type="text" name="T4" size="20"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
            <td height="3">محل تولد : <input type="text" name="T7" size="20"></td>
            <td height="3">شماره کارت : <input type="text" name="T8" size="20"></td>
            <td height="3">وضعیت تاهل : مجرد<input type="radio" value="V1" checked name="R1">&nbsp; 
            متاهل<input type="radio" name="R1" value="V2"></td>
        </tr>
    </table>
    <p><input type="submit" value="Submit" name="B1"><input type="reset" value="Reset" name="B2"></p>
</form>

</body>

</html>


الان می خواهم که این طرف با وارد کردن اطلاعات اطلاعاتش در DB ذخیره بشود . 

ممنونم از راهنمیی هاتون .

----------


## fa_karoon

شما مگه ASP 3.5 استفاده نمی کنی ؟ مگه با ویژوال استودیو کار نمی کنی ؟ این صفحه ای که ساختی تماما اچ تی ام ال هستش باید کنترل هات وبی باشه تا بتونی زمان اجرا مقدارشون رو بخونی 
فرق کنترل های وبی و اچ تی ام الی رو می دونی؟

----------


## Temp30

والا به ما گفتن که با html بنویس . 

آره می دونم VB چی هست و html چی هست . 

اما VB که نمیشه بره رو اینترنت . من می خواهم ثبت نام اینترنتی درست کنم . 

حالا چه کنم ؟؟؟

ممنونم.

----------


## fa_karoon

> والا به ما گفتن که با html بنویس . 
> 
> آره می دونم VB چی هست و html چی هست . 
> 
> اما VB که نمیشه بره رو اینترنت . من می خواهم ثبت نام اینترنتی درست کنم . 
> 
> حالا چه کنم ؟؟؟
> 
> ممنونم.


منظورم از وبی این بود Web Control اونی که شما می گی VB خوب خودت می دونی که یه زبان برنامه نویسی هستش
کنترل هایWeb امکان سمت سرویس دهنده اجرا می شوند به همین خاطر می تونیم به زمان اجرا به مقدارش دسترسی داشته باشیم وقتی هم صفحه PostBack می شه مقدارشون رو از دست نمی دهند 
اما کنترل های Html این خاصیت رو ندارند، بعد یه چیز دیگه چرا از همین ابتدا با SQl کار نمی کنی؟ شما یه آموزش پایه ای نیاز داری چند تا Pdf دارم اما ممکنه الان وقت نکنم برات میل شون کنم (چون شاغل هستم) اما شماایمیل ات رو بذار

----------


## Temp30

دوست عزیز من یک مشته تو اینترنت گشتم و یک سری مطالب پیدا کردم . 

گفتند که در هاست بیام از طریق mysql یک سری فیلد و رکورد و ... بسازم ( همانند اکسس ) بعد بیام فرم رو طراحی کنم و آن ها را به هم وصل کنم . 

چه طوری رو نگفتن ؟؟ ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید . با تشکر

----------


## fa_karoon

فعلا علی الحساب به اینها یه نگاهی بنداز
http://multi-download.com/pdf-book/-aspnet/

http://www.tebyan.net/download/%D8%A...9%87.1301.html

http://www.nofa.ir/showarticle-id15.aspx

http://www.how2learnASP.NET/pdf/bf24...548083a4fd.pdf

http://www.srco.ir/Articles/DocView.asp?ID=146

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=88298

سایت 30sharp هم سایت خوبیه
پایین این صفحه یه لینک دانلود هست
http://www.yekmobile.com/2009/05/-pdf-aspnet--/

بعد یه چیز دیگه ما فراموش کردیم که خودبرنامه نویس منبع اطلاعاتیه بسیارغنی هستش پروژه هایی رو که دیگران زحمت کشیدن و به رایگان تو سایت برای دانلود گذاشتن رو شما می تونید بردارید و ببینید برای اتصال به بانک و دیگر مواردی که ممکن در آینده به اون برسید، چه کار کرده اند.
پیروز و موید

----------


## mialdf

> به نام خدا
> سلام . خسته نباشید . 
> 
> من یک پروژه ای رو انتخاب کنم که اصلا بلد نیستم .  
> ساخت فرم ثبت نام اینترنتی همانند سایت سازمان سنجش 
> 
> حالا من از امروز به مدت 9 ماه وقت دارم که این کار رو شروع کنم . 
> 
> حاضرم پول بدهم - کلاس بروم - کتاب بخونم - شب بیداری بکشم اما این رو یاد  بگیرم . 
> ...


با من تماس بگیر mk.kardgar@yahoo.com

----------


## abdollah110110

سلام 
ایمیل بفرست تا کمکت کنم



> abdollah110110@yahoo.com

----------


## soorati88

سلام.من هم دنبال چنین چیزی میگشتم.اگر میشه راهنمایی کنید.میخوام یه صفحه مانند فرم بالا بسازم و بد اونها رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم.لطفا" کمک کنید

----------


## امیرکبیر

طراحی و ساخت انواع فرم های تماس آماده در taskhir.com
توصیه میکنم بازدید بفرمایید

----------


## AmirhossenFekri

با ASP.Net و SQL به راحتی و زیبایی تمام میتونی این کار رو انجام بدی .

----------


## mood-sports

با سلام خدمت شما من میخوام یه همچین برنامه ای واسه سایتم بسازم البته واسه سایت شهرداری خودمون مود
لطفا کمکم کنید یه نگاه به لینک زیر بندازید
http://esfeden.ir/fs/view.php?id=8
لطفا راهنماییم کنید چون اطلاعات زیادی در مورد طراحی سایت ندارم اما نویسندگی و کارای دیگه رو 20 هستم
http://emoodcity.ir
راه های ارتباطی با من

id:ali_moode_city
tell:09367207033
ali moodi
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید تا یه فرم بسازم واسه سایت که مثل این باشه
http://esfeden.ir/fs/view.php?id=8

----------

